# Engine stalls when A/C is on



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello, I have a 2000 Golf 2.0 Manual.
I just bought this car off a guy, and i am having a small issue.
Car runs perfect except for the fact that it shut off pretty much on any stop when i have the A/C on. When i shut the A/C off, it will not turn off, so the problem is under load. What could this be? I cleaned out the MAF yesterday and car runs a bit smoother, but keeps shutting off. It turns on if i crank it back up, but will shut down again if A/C is on, so i have to crank it up with A/C off always. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Joe in Miami


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Did you check the air filter yet?
It seems to me that perhaps the engine is bogged down so badly that any extra resistance is shutting it down.
I could be wrong but I figured I'd at least offer up something.


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

It is actually pretty clean. I was thinking maybe clean the TB and perhaps plugs, but car run pefect except for it shutting down on stops
Any other suggestions?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (JETTAMIA)*

mine did this too.. dorve me crazy for the longest time!!!!! i changed a sensor but forgot which one i changed?? ****, let me think about this... stand bye!!!!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (JETTAMIA)*

you know what i didn't change anything... 
Clean your MAF with CRC MAF cleaner!!!! and Clean your TB as well.. 
also if you know anyone Whit VAG-COM get your TB re-adapted when your done!!!! 
parts all cleaned you should be aight then!!!! 


_Modified by jaso028 at 11:11 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (jaso028)*

planning on llceaning the throttle body today after work.
Will see what happens after the fact. Do you guys think i should also replace the plugs?
Joe


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (JETTAMIA)*

109k? have you tuned it up yet??


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (jaso028)*

do you mean as in plugs and wire? or take it somewhenre to get it tuned up? Could there be something faulty with the a/c perhaps the compressor that is causing this?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (JETTAMIA)*

yeah pretty much, Wires, plugs, air filter, fuel filter etc.. not sure what is all needed on those MKIV but along those lines... 
your compressor wouldnt cause this.. mine was my TB being dirty.. cleaned that and MAF my issue went away...


----------



## MetalMan390 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (jaso028)*

i am having the exact same problem on a 97 mazda protege right now. i was thinking it could be the idle air control valve. when you turn on the AC, the engine ups the idle to compensate for the increased load of running the ac compressor, but if the IAC is faulty, it won't up the idle enough/at all and stall the engine. 
i pulled the connector and tested the resistance of the IAC plug and it was out of spec according to the service manual. i pulled the throttle body and iac and cleaned them out, but won't be able to put them back on til tomorrow to see if it works.


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (MetalMan390)*

let me know how that turn out just for the heck of it... I did remove the Throttle body and cleaned it out. In the process i broke some freaking plastic attachment that goes from the firewall to some kind of heater hose. Well it has all been replaced and car did not stall this morning on my way to work. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Planning on doing the SEAFOAM after work today.
I'll let you know how that turn out... anyone here done it?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (JETTAMIA)*

seafoam is good... follow the instructions.. 
Some people say just run it thorugh the intake and not to put it in the oil or gas... 
me personally just run it through you intake manifold... let it clean all that crap out.. 
theres DIY all over around here so you dont screw it up!!
here you go DIY, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4220554


_Modified by jaso028 at 12:18 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## MetalMan390 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (MetalMan390)*

if anyone cares, i put the iac back in the car today and it did not fix my problem. i think the next step is to replace the iac. 
OP, let me know what fixes your problem if you ever find out...


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (MetalMan390)*

OK i did the Throttle body cleaning and MAF cleaning, car now idling weird. When i am in neutral with A/C off, it idles at about 1200 rpms, when i put the A/C on, it idles at about 900 rpms.. I am no mechanic, but this seems weird to me, specially with the a/c off..
Also, when i am coming to a stop, i hit the cluth to dis-engage gear, the rpms dropp rapidly to about 300 with a/c on and will stall at times. I am sure this is not normal. The car will start back up quick, but the hazard lights will flash for a few seconds. A/C is very cold so it appears to be working good. Not sure if this is an A/C problem or what. I hate having to keep spending money and not getting this fixed.
You guys have any ideas? Sorry for writing so much...


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (JETTAMIA)*

did you pull your TB off to clean or did you keep it on the car?? 
if you pulled it off you need someone with VAG to Re-adapt it for you... Also did you let you MAF and TB dry before you started the car?? 
If its idle High then Drops @ a light to almost a stall and you have done all this properly... chances are you might need a new TB... you can either source a new one for that but you will spend about $300 on that, or try to find a good used one in the Classifieds... 
id say source a good used one you know will work.. you can probably grab it for like $20-$40 or so... 
as far as your Hazards... are they double flashing or just a regular flash?? 
i would test your battery and Alternator as well... you could have a voltage issue.. but your idle most likely is due to the TB... 


_Modified by jaso028 at 11:14 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## brosef (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (JETTAMIA)*

Mine was doing the same. I got pissed so I just went out and grabbed a new alternator and put that on, along with new serpentine and drive belts. That stopped the RPMs from dropping whenever shifting/turning the AC on, but the AC no longer blew cold air =(


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (brosef)*

I did remove the throttle body form the car and i have no idea about the VAG-COM.. don't even know who has one. I would hate to take it to the dealer. Who casn check the alternator to see if that's bad? do i have to remove to check it? How does this work. Sorry i am no mechanic, just trying to save a few bucks... i do know a bit about cars and do my own things, but this has me crazy...


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (JETTAMIA)*

as far as your TB it will take a few cold starts to get it back to normal.. or you can check the regional forums on here to see if anyone can help you out with it... I am sure there are plenty of people in Miami with VW's... theres X amount of cold starts that will set it to normal.. 
did you let it cycle before you turned on your car?? if you turn your key to the ACC position, you will here this hum under your hood.. when its done doing it you can shut it off then start it up!!! 
Alternator if you have a Fluke meter you can test it yourslef?? 
if not go to autozone they can test the battery and alternator for ya...


----------



## brosef (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (JETTAMIA)*

Hey, even though it fixed my problem with the idle, I doubt it was the problem. But you can take off the alternator by unscrewing the two bolts that are on its right side (when looking into the engine bay from the front of the car). First, you need to take off the serpentine belt by pushing onto the big pulley-looking belt tensioner with a screw driver. And also, don't forget to take off the wire harness form the right side. Autozone and advance autoparts, or even NAPA, I think, will test both for free.


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (jaso028)*

When you say ste itself to normal, how would it do that? I don't have the electronic throttle body, mine actually has a cable. Is this something i can do myself or do you recomend the VAG COM? How much do people charge to adjust the car with a VAG COM?
Please let me know...


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (JETTAMIA)*

can AUTOZONE check for codes also? I know they csan do alternator and battery, but codes?


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (jaso028)*

as far as your Hazards... are they double flashing or just a regular flash?? 
i would test your battery and Alternator as well... you could have a voltage issue.. but your idle most likely is due to the TB... 

_Modified by jaso028 at 11:14 AM 3-13-2009_[/QUOTE]
********************************************************
Hazards flash normally, no double flashing... could this be related to an internal alarm? my remote is broken...


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (JETTAMIA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTAMIA* »_When you say ste itself to normal, how would it do that? I don't have the electronic throttle body, mine actually has a cable. Is this something i can do myself or do you recomend the VAG COM? How much do people charge to adjust the car with a VAG COM?
Please let me know...

there is a TPS iside the TB.. its little like motors that you here cyle.. either way you look @ it cable driven or drive by wire theres sensors inside... 
someone local with VAG if they do charge you should be no more then $25.. but they most likely will do it for free for ya... 

_Quote, originally posted by *JETTAMIA* »_can AUTOZONE check for codes also? I know they csan do alternator and battery, but codes?

if you have a CEL yes they can give you generic codes and we can translate them for ya... 

_Quote, originally posted by *JETTAMIA* »_Hazards flash normally, no double flashing... could this be related to an internal alarm? my remote is broken...

If they are flashing normal i am not sure if that would be alarm related or not...


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (jaso028)*

Can the TPS be changed, cleaned? I am running out of option here. I just went to Autozone, and they told me they can not read any codes unless the light is on, mine aint. Also they told me the alternator and battery are coming back as good. 
Not sure guys, help me out here...


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (JETTAMIA)*

I am not sure if taking it off is a good idea to clean it.... you can try!! but me personaly i would try to find one somehow... 
you can try google and see if anyone sells just a TPS... I am sure there is someone @ there...


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

jaso028 im sorry but ive sat back for far too long and read while you led this person on a wild goose chase.... NO you CANNOT replace the TPS, unless you have access to someone at volkswagen to order a part only made for them and have a background in electrical enginering to wire it in, the throttle is an AIO unit. try unplugging the TB and see if your still having problems with the A/C. if so, you need to have the TB readapted


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

Yup, throttle body can only be bought as a whole. Just be glad it's not a DBW TB, they can be pricey.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_jaso028 im sorry but ive sat back for far too long and read while you led this person on a wild goose chase.... NO you CANNOT replace the TPS, unless you have access to someone at volkswagen to order a part only made for them and have a background in electrical enginering to wire it in, the throttle is an AIO unit. try unplugging the TB and see if your still having problems with the A/C. if so, you need to have the TB readapted 

hows that a wild goose chase?? I never said for sure if you could replace a TPS on it or not i said you can search??
that being said i went off my own experience with my issue when my AC gave me a problem.. i cleaned my TB my problem was solved.. 

you should read more before you open your mouth.... 

you should of chimed in earlier if you could of assisted with this any better then...












_Modified by jaso028 at 6:58 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (jaso028)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaso028* »_
you can try google and see if anyone sells just a TPS... I am sure there is someone @ there... 


right there is where you said they could get just a new TPS and i keep my mouth shut because i enjoy watching the cluster ****


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Engine stalls when A/C is on (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_

right there is where you said they could get just a new TPS and i keep my mouth shut because i enjoy watching the cluster ****
















Seriously.... 
i said google it?? How was that sending him on a wild goose chase, if he is already on the computer?? I didnt say get in your car and drive to ever part store in the Miami areaor all over south Florida? now that would be a wild goose chase..








plus i don't really see there where i said there is *Definitely* one out there....
figured you might be able to find them for the MK4...So sorry... 
you chime in to be a douche bag!!makes sense though.. theres always a few of you on the Vortex... 



_Modified by jaso028 at 9:24 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

and theres always a couple KIA d-bags such as yourself to steer people in the wrong directions


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_and theres always a couple KIA d-bags such as yourself to steer people in the wrong directions

please dont talk anymore!! Thanks!!
you told him about a TB.. I told him about a TB... 
so we both steered him in the wrong direction... 








_Modified by jaso028 at 2:58 PM 3-14-2009_


_Modified by jaso028 at 3:00 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (jaso028)*

Easy guys, no one is right or wrong, i appreciate you both trying to help... Let me tell you i changed the plugs and also disconnected the battery for 15 minutes and it took care of the stalling (for now anyways) I do have a question though. HOw should this car truly idle. I am idling close to 1200rpm with a/c off, and about 950 with a/c on.
Something doesn't seem righ there. Is there such thing as an idle valve sensor or something like it?


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

no ISV on the mk4 that seems within limits for the idle, the a/c is parasitic causing drag on the system hence lower idle


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_no ISV on the mk4 that seems within limits for the idle, the a/c is parasitic causing drag on the system hence lower idle

Sorry, bujt i don't understand... what does this mean? no ISV? please explain, im lost


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

idle stabilization valve


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

The idle is handled by the tthrottle body (built in ISV). My guess is, if you're not stalling anymore, you just need some time for it to adapt. They can take a few cold starts to settle. Good luck.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (JETTAMIA)*

1200rpm definitely is a normal idle... but what do i know...

but give it some time to adapt itself through a few cold starts... if it doesn't settle itself out, check your regional forums and see if someone local to you can re-adapt your TB to try to solve your issue for ya..


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (jaso028)*

1200rpm is normal idle? I don't much about cars, but i think it's reving too high. It revs at about 9:50 with a/c and engine is smooth as silk. At 1200, it seems a bit accelerated. You guys tell me how your is doing, and we can compare. It does this intermitently, usually when a car warms up. I did change the Temperature sensor already and got one from autozone to replace it. Clould it just be a bad temp sensor?
I didn;t get any codes thought... hmmm not sure..


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (JETTAMIA)*

nah 1200 is not normal... 1200 is high... My car without the AC on is about 875 according to my VAG even under load it does not change as drastic as yours, mine with the AC on is 850-875.... 
I will even double check that for your when i get home tonight.. to make sure i am not mixing up my 8's wiht my 9's, you know?
but 1200 isnt normal @ all.... 
I still say give it a few days to see if it re-adapts itself.. But you could of got a bad sensor, it has been know to happen.. but i would still say give it a few days to adapt.. or try to search the Regioanl forums for someone wiht VAG!!


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

1200 is normal in the winter for the first startup of the day


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_1200 is normal in the winter for the first startup of the day 

I got ya... thought you were refering to overall... 
Something we can agree on.. aww we are gettign along now... 
but i dont think in Miami they are seeing winter days..


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

5-60 degrees and sitting over night might just be enoug to have the ecu idle high, at least for a min


----------



## JETTAMIA (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*

Thats the thing, in the morning it idles perfect, once it warms up a bit then the crazy idling begins. Nopt sure what to check. You mentioned sensor, but what sensor can go bad? I took it to my VW tech and no codes came up. How can i check for vaccum leak? will that cause it. It's an intermitent issue though. It does it at times other times it idles perfect,
Let me know what you think guys...


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

personally i think your being over paranoid.... if your only problem is an idle at 1200


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (JETTAMIA)*

I would ask this guy if he can re-adapt your TB.. 
if yo have a Vacuum leak and your car is idling @ 1200rpm you will here the leak.. 
but give it time, I am sure it will settle itself out!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (JETTAMIA)*

Hows the car??


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Same issue. Not done reading. Saving it. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------

